# Motorola V360. No carga. Fluctuación de la tensión en pines de la batería. [FOTOS]



## Rokiee (Jun 26, 2015)

Bueno, esta es la placa de un antiguo motorola V360 que no enciende ni carga.








Tenía ROTO el conector Mini USB, por lo que lo quité y lo sustituí por uno nuevo, pero tampoco cargaba ni enciendía. La foto es del conector ya cambiado y antes de ser retirado y del estropicio de la siguiente imagen. Sí, la cagué, pero tiene arreglo. Insisto, aún antes de cagarla, luego de haber cambiado el conector, seguía sin funcionar.






De ese modo lo volví a quitar y ME CARGUÉ algunas pistas, pero es lo de menos porque las que se han ido son fáciles de puntear y además, se supone que no son ni positivo ni negativo.






Sería interesante saber la función del componente (no sé que es) que se encuentra encima del cuarto pin del usb (ID). Se le ve un poco tocado y doblado, no sé si estará jodido y será la causa. En realidad no sé si el cuarto y quito pin (GND) están unidos.

He soldado directamente a la placa (donde iría el conector) los cables positivos y negativos y le he metido corriente con un cargador a 5,2 V. Posteriormente con el multímetro he medido el conector de carga donde iría la batería y le llegan 4,2 V y al segundo se produce una caída de tensión hasta 1,5 V y al segundo otra vez sube a 4,2, repitiéndose continuamente en bucle esa caída de tensión.
Creo que algún componente está haciendo que la tensión no sea continua y fluctue, pero no sé por  donde empezar.
En vuestra opinión:

¿Cual puede ser el problema?
¿Qué pruebas me aconsejas realizar para ir descartando?


----------



## Rokiee (Jul 30, 2015)

Por lo menos me curre unas fotos buenas...


----------



## boris guillen (Jul 30, 2015)

Notaste al ponerle la alimentacion que algun lugar se calienta fuera de lo comun?
Prueba retirando ese componente sospechoso.


----------

